

How the Google/Verizon proposal could kill the Internet in 5 years - zmmz
http://io9.com/5610328/how-the-googleverizon-proposal-could-kill-the-internet-in-5-years

======
wazoox
Dramatic rehash of the old same story. Don't mistake QoS with net neutrality,
please.

